# North Coast H.O. dirt season



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This Sunday, August 9th *Checkered Flag (dirt) Speedway* kicks of a major H.O. dirt track series of races that will include 3 race dates outdoors at *Checkered Flag,* 2 race dates at *The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway,* and one more date for the off Road races at *Sheffield Hills.*
*8/9/09 Checkered Flag Speedway*
M.T./X.T. Sport Stocks...............1st Joe Shega, 2nd Doug Wenz, 3rd John Warren
Dirt Late Models (house cars).......1st Scott Jones, 2nd Doug Wenz, 3rd Joe Shega
Early Model Stocks (house cars)....1st Joe Shega, 2nd Don Wenz Jr, 3rd John Warren
*8/23/09 Checkered Flag Speedway*
Classic Coupes.........................1st Doug Wenz, 2nd Jim Hudak, 3rd Randy Sanders
Dirt Late Models (house cars)......1st Don Wenz, 2nd Randy Sanders, 3rd Bruce Minner
*8/30/09 Checkered Flag Speedway*
LifeLike Sprint Cars (non-wing)..............1st John Warren, 2nd Doug Wenz, 3rd Joe Shega
Dirt Late Models (house cars)...............1st John Warren, 2nd Doug Wenz, 3rd Jeff Collier.
T-Jet Roaring Roadsters (house cars).....1st Joe Shega, 2nd Jim Griffith, 3rd Randy Sanders.
*9/13/09 open date*.....rain date for outdoor races (NO make up to do. Next race Sept 20th!)
*9/20/09 The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway*
Classic Coupes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1st Jim Hudak, 2nd Don Wenz, 3rd Randy Sanders
Dirt Late Models (house cars) . . . . . . . 1st Don Wenz, 2nd Joe Shega, 3rd John Warren
*10/4/09 The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway*
Dirt Late Models (house cars) 
Round one: 1st John Warren, 2nd Jim Hudak, 3rd Dick Freeman
Round two: 1st Don Wenz Jr., 2nd Doug Wenz, 3rd John Warren.
Trophy race: 1st Don Wenz Jr., 2nd John Warren, 3rd Doug Wenz, 4th Jim Hudak
T-Jet Roaring Roadsters (house cars)
Round one: 1st John Warren, 2nd Jim Griffith, 3rd Joe Shega
Round two: 1st Don Wenz Jr., 2nd Joe Shega, 3rd John Warren
Trophy race: 1st Joe Shega, 2nd John Warren, 3rd Jim Griffith, 4th Don Wenz Jr.
*10/18/09 Sheffield Hills Off Road* ****CHANGED TO OCTOBER 25, ****
Off Road Buggies (house cars) 1st John Warren, 2nd Randy sanders, 3rd Jim Hudak
Off Road Trucks (house cars) 1st Randy sanders, 2nd Jim Hudak, 3rd Joe Shega
Off Road Buggies (house cars) 1st John Warren, 2nd Joe Shega, 3rd Jim Hudak
*For ALL dates:
HOT LAPS 5:00-5:45
Drivers meeting 5:45
RACING at 6:00*


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Results added*

8/9/09 results added.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Putting a dirt oval and an off-road course on one table is just brilliant! That is a really sweet setup, ESJ. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

One day, i'll make a off road track too ! It's really cool.

We could imagine a rally raid (like Dakar, camel trophy) in h0 scale too, with cool scenery...and I've seen rally raid diecasts in toyshops...

if I had more time, it 's what I'd do !


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Putting a dirt oval and an off-road course on one table is just brilliant! That is a really sweet setup, ESJ. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for the nice words!...I don't know about "Brilliant"?......
more like using all of my limited space.


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

John,
What a great race night it was last sunday on the dirt. I love those Dirt Late Models!!!

Scott Jones 
#1


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Those look really cool! Who makes the bodies?


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Marty,
The dirt late model bodies are the 1/64 diecast taken from the diecast cars I believe that Action makes. The diecast bodies are shimmed and attached to the 440 wide bodies that Tyco makes via silicone. The added diecast weight and the slickness of the track really makes the dirt racing action very lifelike. We use a spec rear tire so NO low profiles are allowed.
4 minutes on each lane with 5 free offs starting 1/2 track back. After the 5th off, you get minus one lap per off. You really have to drive these things. You just can't go recklessly. We have some great drivers in our series with many years of racing. I've been racing on and off for 10 years and finally just got my first feature Dirt Late Model win this past week.
If you're ever in northern ohio, please contact us for a night of Great Racing! 
Scott Jones
#1


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

do you remove the magnet on the tyco chassis ?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

cameraboy5 said:


> Marty,
> The dirt late model bodies are the 1/64 diecast taken from the diecast cars I believe that Action makes. The diecast bodies are shimmed and attached to the 440 wide bodies that Tyco makes via silicone. The added diecast weight and the slickness of the track really makes the dirt racing action very lifelike. We use a spec rear tire so NO low profiles are allowed.
> 4 minutes on each lane with 5 free offs starting 1/2 track back. After the 5th off, you get minus one lap per off. You really have to drive these things. You just can't go recklessly. We have some great drivers in our series with many years of racing. I've been racing on and off for 10 years and finally just got my first feature Dirt Late Model win this past week.
> If you're ever in northern ohio, please contact us for a night of Great Racing!
> ...


Wow, that sounds awesome, good for you Scott!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

demether said:


> do you remove the magnet on the tyco chassis ?


NOT on these cars. The added weight & spec tires make then a hand full on 9-10 volts as it is. 
Back in the early 90's we did some classes with Tyco chassis with out traction magnets. Indy cars were the first & also the 40 Ford coupes as a jalopy style class with out the traction magnets. The racing then was run on an 8 volt tractor battery with a 6 volt charger on. Gave us close to 9 volts at the track. We've since upgraded to an adjustable power supply. To make things easier & more simple we went back to a stock pan chassis with magnets for the coupes but we all use a "spec" tire which is a T-Jet Hot Rod silicone replacement tire, O.D. around .500 Tall enough to get the magnets up away from the track & the tire is narrow enough that you have to drive the cars. The brushes, springs, etc last a LONG time on lower voltage so once the car is tweaked & set up, there is very little race to race upkeep.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Results added for 8/23
next race 8/30


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*more results aded*

Results added from 8/30/09


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Results from 9/20 added. Next race 10/4


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Dirt season wrapping up*

This Sunday, October 4th is the final oval dirt track race of the 2009 season and the final race of the season for the North Coast H.O. Dirt Late Model series.
The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway will feature the Dirt Late Models running The Dirt Cup XXV followed by the T-Jet Roaring Roadsters in The Other Dirt Cup II.

Doors open at 5:00 with the first race at 6:00
This is all "House Cars" with "House Controllers"
Just show up ready to race & ready to have fun!

With the Dirt Late Model series championship to be decided this Sunday and also The Dirt Track championship to be decided, here are the current points leading in to the weekend:
*Dirt late Models:*
445 John Warren (1 win)
434 Joe Shega
427 Doug Wenz
396 Jeff Collier
368 Don Wenz Jr. (2 wins)
358 Jim Hudak (1 win)
335 Randy Sanders
325 Bruce Minner
172 Dick Freeman
100 Scott Jones (1 win)
95 Tom "Wahoo" Corrai
81 Dave Ferry
78 Jim Griffith
75 Kevin McDonough
72 Scooter Sanders

*The Dirt Track at Stark Street:*
659 Joe Shega (3 wins)
635 Jim Hudak (2 wins)
635 John Warren (1 win)
632 Don Wenz Jr.(1 win)
587 Randy Sanders
555 Doug Wenz
540 Jeff Collier
396 Dave Ferry
363 Dick Freeman
238 Jim Griffith
170 Tom "Wahoo" Corrai
159 Bruce Minner

*The T-Jet Roaring Roadsters:*
(Races still to be run at Lake Shore Speedway & Stark Street Speedway after the Dirt Track)
365 Jim Hudak (2 wins)
353 Joe Shega (1 win)
344 John Warren
330 Doug Wenz
306 Jeff Collier
271 Don Wenz Jr. (1 win)
253 Randy Sanders
219 Bruce Minner
190 Jim Griffith
177 Dave Ferry
156 "Scooter" Sanders
81 Tom "Wahoo" Corrai
70 Wayne Bolton
25 Dick Freeman
25 Kevin McDonough

With the dirt oval season wrapping up, the final dirt race is on October 18th for the off road trucks and buggies at Sheffield Hills


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Results from 10/4 added


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*schecule change.*

The final off road H.O. races scheduled for October18th at Sheffield Hills are postponed one week. Many of the regular racers will either be out of the country, out of the state, or away someplace. Rather that running with a small field and several racers missing out, this will allow most everyone to participate. The races will be run on Sunday October 25th, making that a SLOT CAR SUNDAY, as the Richfield Show is earlier that same day. It's always nice to gather later after the show and compare "notes" ..."Here's what I got, what did you get" etc.....:woohoo:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This Sunday is Slot Car Sunday.........1st off there is the Model Motoring Club Slot Car Show at the Richfield Quality Inn on rt 21 at the turnpike at 9:00 in the morning and then the final North Coast H.O. Off Road race of the season at Sheffield Hills..
Doors open for hot laps at 5:00
Drivers meeting and 1st draw for cars at 5:45
Racing at 6:00 beginning with Rocky's Rat Race III for the off road buggies followed by The Rocky Road race XII for the off road trucks and concluding with the '09 Off Road Octoberfest Championship for the off road buggies.


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*I have a question for eastside johnny*

Hello,
We here @ S&E Motorsports would like to introduce you to our custom laminated dirt modified bodies that we make.:thumbsup:
Also available are vacumed formed lexan bodies for HO cars.
We also offer custom made dirt mod bodies for 1/32 whomp/thumper chassis & 1/24 4" Flexi chassis.
All of the above bodies not only look great and they WORK!
If you are interested drop me an email:wave:

[email protected]

Thank you,
Sherri & Ed


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great series of H.O. dirt track racing.
10/25 Off Road results added. 
Final points posted SOON!


----------

